# How do you use a paint roller?



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

http://www.wikihow.com/Use-a-Paint-Roller

Now... first off, I don't disagree with this approach. Everyone is entitled to their way of painting. 

Out of curiosity, who starts from the bottom up like that wikihow describes? and Who starts from the top down on the intial bucket to wall application?

I start from the top down. This is why. Now... hold on a sec... when I first started my painting lifestyle, I painted from the bottum up until I realized that I would have less intial splatter (bigger drops) from the roller sleeve if I started from the top down. At the time I was painting appartments and if your fast and good, you can do it without using drop clothes, which I eventually became that good and fast, but to help eliminate any opportunity for splatter or drips, it only made sense to start from the top down as the splatter would end up back on the roller from the downward motion instead of on the floor from the upward motion. the less splatter or drips on the floor (a sponge and lots of water cleaned up nicely)the quicker I got and was done. I do beleive because I was conscience about this kind of stuff, was the reason I could paint 3 appartments (2bd 1ba walls and ceilings) in one day (approx. a 9hr day (2.5 - 3hrs per unit). This problem of splatter is based on a number of things: quality of paint, speed of which it is being applied and technique from the bucket to the wall. 

Ever since I taught myself this way of rolling, I have been doing it ever since... It's so natural to me I dont think twice about it unless I see someone else doing it differently. 

Anyways... Just thought I would throw this out there to see who does what and why.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I started doing the bottom to top method for the same reason, less spatter, since the free paint is getting pushed up and towards the wall instead of down and away.

Really, I can roll either way wih good results, but i tend to start ant the bottom and can just GOB the paint on no problem :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'll do either way, and its random sometimes and depends if I have obstacles.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I'll do either way, and its random sometimes and depends if I have obstacles.


I understand that. I can be flexible too.

What comes more natural to you when on an open (no obsticles) wall? bottom to top or top to bottom from bucket to wall?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I understand that. I can be flexible too.
> 
> What comes more natural to you when on an open (no obsticles) wall? bottom to top or top to bottom from bucket to wall?


If I have clear sailing and alot of wall, I'll always start from 3/4 up the wall and go down, so up to down.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I understand that. I can be flexible too.
> 
> What comes more natural to you when on an open (no obsticles) wall? bottom to top or top to bottom from bucket to wall?


Even if I do start at the top, I tend to go maybe a foot down, and do a slight up stroke, then again if i start at the bottom i do a slight down stroke too, just to make sure i don't leave a thick globby line.


Def bottoms up is more comfy i think


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I see why bottm up would be more logical because of the attempt to get the roller to the wall ASAP and that is the shortest distance from the bucket to the wall (bottom). I do not doubt it is more universal to start out that way. 

For the line of work I was in when I changed to the top down method, I thought it was a clever idea. I really patted my self on the back for that idea, but now that I am in residential work where drops are required, it really is a moot point. 

Just thought I'd see who did what among us here.

It's kinda like asking how do you travel with your ladders on your rig, horns up or horns down? (for those who keep them on the ladders all the time or most of the time) For me it's more about getting to know the crowd and learning how others think... :yes:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I see why bottm up would be more logical because of the attempt to get the roller to the wall ASAP and that is the shortest distance from the bucket to the wall (bottom). I do not doubt it is more universal to start out that way.
> 
> For the line of work I was in when I changed to the top down method, I thought it was a clever idea. I really patted my self on the back for that idea, but now that I am in residential work where drops are required, it really is a moot point.
> 
> ...




Horns?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Double horns??:blink::blink:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

bucket, load it up, top of wall 1' past wet edge, drop at a 45 degree angle away from wet edge, begin rolling back through line backrolling into wet edge about 2'-3'.

repeat.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

you guys have it all wrong. This guy will teach you. Get a pair of black socks, some bear paint... and a small drop :thumbsup:



:jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm having deja-vue all over again

http://www.painttalk.com/f6/roller-pattern-2979/


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

nEighter said:


> Much better:thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

LOL. That video. I prefer to roll starting at the bottom and push the paint up the wall. I also roll from right to left since Im right handed so I can see what I've already painted as I go along without looking over my left shoulder. (If that makes any sense)


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Its all about what is comfortable for me at the time. Where I change up is with very tall walls because I want my roller full when I start at the top, that means less time I'm holding that roller fully extended = less work.


----------



## JHill (May 13, 2010)

nEighter said:


> you guys have it all wrong. This guy will teach you. Get a pair of black socks, some bear paint... and a small drop :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> :jester:


I would hate to see the paint ridge on the other side of that outside corner. Not to mention roller lines all over the wall.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is how a real pro does it!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

These are prime examples of why people say "Anyone can paint"


----------



## JHill (May 13, 2010)

WTF Painting right over them unsanded patches. I'll have to give that a try some time. :blink:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I can't believe I'm spending my Sunday morning watching videos of people rolling. LOL


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

JHill said:


> WTF Painting right over them unsanded patches. I'll have to give that a try some time. :blink:


What, you haven't seen the tubs of spackling that say right on the side "no sanding needed" ?

:whistling2:


----------



## JHill (May 13, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> What, you haven't seen the tubs of spackling that say right on the side "no sanding needed" ?
> 
> :whistling2:


LOL, Home owner approved. :thumbup:


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

On my first coat I start in the middle with a wet roller making a W on the wall, that way I can spread the paint evenly throughout the wall. Final coat start from the top down making sure that I roll in the same direction all throughout. over lap each roll with an inch to insure sufficiant coverage. I find that this leavs me with the best looking result!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

dubinpainting said:


> On my first coat I start in the middle with a wet roller making a W on the wall, that way I can spread the paint evenly throughout the wall. Final coat start from the top down making sure that I roll in the same direction all throughout. over lap each roll with an inch to insure sufficiant coverage. I find that this leavs me with the best looking result!



You know, and back when I watched shows like trading spaces I was SURE that everyone just rolled in 2 foot sections, in random directions until the wall was finished. And then everyone just installs crown molding as a "decorative" element ( to cover all the roof hits ) and called it a day!

Boy was I WRONG!

:whistling2:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Its a two-way roller. It goes up, _and _down........ :jester::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Its a two-way roller. It goes up, _and _down........ :jester::whistling2::whistling2:


Damn

That changes everything i know about painting

I quit

Anyone want a van, sprayers ladders and the rest of my equipment dirt cheap?

Don't want my name though, apparently I'm a lowballer >.<


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

obviously anybody can paint. just look up a how to vid or google instructions. And basically, if a person has painted a bedroom, then they pretty much know how to paint anything.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Woodland said:


> .... I also roll from right to left since Im right handed so I can see what I've already painted as I go along without looking over my left shoulder. (If that makes any sense)


Interesting... I hadn't thought about that. I start from left to right and am right handed... crap... I must be a lowballer too.... :whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Interesting... I hadn't thought about that. I start from left to right and am right handed... crap... I must be a lowballer too.... :whistling2:


I would say 9 outta 10 painters roll from left to right. I dont roll as much as I did when I was a Union Painter working for wages, but I've spent my share of time on a wall. Being right handed, I have my left foot forward when I'm rolling. There for, I am facing to right. It makes it easier to see everything I have already rolled if I am going right to left. Same thing cutting in. I prefer to go right to left. Reason being... I am right handed and can get a smoother finish stroke (dry into wet) if I am swinging my arm to the right. Over the years, I have gotten my share of comments going counter clockwise around the room from whoever I am working with since most painters go clockwise. Some get it, some dont. Not to say my technique is the proper or best one, it's just what works best and is most productive for me. I learned how to roll doing fast production on smooth commercial walls, but don't really do anymore commercial these days. I do mostly residential repaint's now and usually its textured walls, but I still use the same technique. Maybe I should make a video? LOL :thumbup: One thing that got me in the first video (besides the guy being a total retard) was I am very carefull on wood floors. The guy had his metal paint can sitting directly on the floor, then placed his roller on the top of the can as he pounded the cover onto the frame. (he would be so fired) In the right light, on a big floor like say a Foyer or Entry way, that would show and repairing it would be a pain. Heck, I dont even put a step ladder on a wood floor without carpet or rags taped to the legs. Thats it class.  Tommorow we will do "removing switch plates" 101 :yes: LOL


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Tommorow we will do "removing switch plates" 101 :yes: LOL


Do you replace faceplates with all the little screws perfectly vertical?

I picked up on it a few years back and can't help it anymore


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> Do you replace faceplates with all the little screws perfectly vertical?
> 
> I picked up on it a few years back and can't help it anymore


LOL Actually, I do. :yes: And yes, I cant help it either. Drives me nuts when I come through and they are pointing in different directions.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Horns..as in bull horns...I think. :thumbsup:


chrisn said:


> Double horns??:blink::blink:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

brushmonkey said:


> Horns..as in bull horns...I think. :thumbsup:


Oh yes... sorry guys... Yes, horns. I don't know where I picked that term up, but that's what I call those... :blink:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Woodland said:


> LOL Actually, I do. :yes: And yes, I cant help it either. Drives me nuts when I come through and they are pointing in different directions.


Ditto!

That's about the only time I think I am an electrician, with my electricians screw driver :








them screws are in and out in a flash and lined up vertical when all said and done...


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Ditto!
> 
> That's about the only time I think I am an electrician, with my electricians screw driver :
> 
> ...



Had mine for a few years now, hate it. I switched over to a long reach driver, works better for me. I can spin it quicker.
Screws heads must be vertical.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> Had mine for a few years now, hate it. I switched over to a long reach driver, works better for me. I can spin it quicker.
> Screws heads must be vertical.


As a marketing strategy and to "set myself apart", all my plate screws will now left in the horizontal position :thumbup:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Didnt you watch the "Karate Kid"? Thats painting 101 there.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Didnt you watch the "Karate Kid"? Thats painting 101 there.


Thats where I fine tuned my skills. :thumbsup: I also failed to mention how I developed my brush technique


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> As a marketing strategy and to "set myself apart", all my plate screws will now left in the horizontal position :thumbup:


outcast.

:jester:



Woodland said:


> Thats where I fine tuned my skills. :thumbsup: I also failed to mention how I developed my brush technique


lunch time!!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Woodland said:


> I would say 9 outta 10 painters roll from left to right. I dont roll as much as I did when I was a Union Painter working for wages, but I've spent my share of time on a wall. Being right handed, I have my left foot forward when I'm rolling. There for, I am facing to right. It makes it easier to see everything I have already rolled if I am going right to left. Same thing cutting in. I prefer to go right to left. Reason being... I am right handed and can get a smoother finish stroke (dry into wet) if I am swinging my arm to the right. Over the years, I have gotten my share of comments going counter clockwise around the room from whoever I am working with since most painters go clockwise. Some get it, some dont. Not to say my technique is the proper or best one, it's just what works best and is most productive for me. I learned how to roll doing fast production on smooth commercial walls, but don't really do anymore commercial these days. I do mostly residential repaint's now and usually its textured walls, but I still use the same technique. Maybe I should make a video? LOL :thumbup: One thing that got me in the first video (besides the guy being a total retard) was I am very carefull on wood floors. The guy had his metal paint can sitting directly on the floor, then placed his roller on the top of the can as he pounded the cover onto the frame. (he would be so fired) In the right light, on a big floor like say a Foyer or Entry way, that would show and repairing it would be a pain. Heck, I dont even put a step ladder on a wood floor without carpet or rags taped to the legs. Thats it class.  Tommorow we will do "removing switch plates" 101 :yes: LOL


I think lefties roll left to right & righties roll right to left


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I am a righty, I start at the door and complete the rolling clockWISE...left to right.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> I am a righty, I start at the door and complete the rolling clockWISE...left to right.


No no no. Not sand da floor, or wax da car. Paint the house......side side.....paint da fence up down.:thumbup:


----------

